# Penny farthing identification



## yobuttin (Jun 28, 2019)

I wanted to see if anyone had any info on a penny farthing I just inherited.  It has a 52" front wheel.  Its covered in spray paint.  I am going to check around the neck part for any dates or serial numbers this weekend.  Id like to find out the year and make/model.

If it is an original and not a reproduction, I may want to get it professionally restored and display it in our house.  Any idea what something like that would run?  And, in its current condition without touching it, what would this even be worth?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bike (Jun 28, 2019)

Appears to be real with a contrived brake and "issues" Restoration is not cheap- maybe try to strip paint and display as is (unless you intend to ride)
I m sure experts will chime in


----------



## yobuttin (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah...not sure whats up with the brake...and the hunk of wood under the seat probably isnt factory, lol.  Im not opposed to spending money to have it looking really good again.


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks like a 1885 Columbia Expert. The "spoon brake, brake handle, and saddle parts" can be deposited in the nearest trash can. 
You'll find the patent info on the dust shield under all that gunk. The serial number you will find under the fork head on the back side and also on top of the backbone neck. The wheel size is stamped on the backbone neck at the end of the backbone.  I can't see from your photos if there is the mounting step. This bike is very restorable and you may even find some of the original nickel plating. New pedal rubber is available. The handlebar needs to be turned around and possibly reshaped. I have to take my hat off however to the "restorer/grease monkey, blacksmith" for his cleverness in coming up with whatever was available.


----------



## yobuttin (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info Craig.  Ill have to see about pulling the serials from the locations you said.  It does have the mounting step.

Do you know of any places in the US who restore these bikes?  Im really considering having it worked over if I can find someone.  I know its expensive but with the history of it, wife and I think we should do it.  I said on another forum that my grandfather rode it when he was with the masons...but he rode it in parades when he was a shriner.  Another shriner passed it off to him and he rode it for a while...then it sat in a garage for 60ish years.


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 28, 2019)

One location of the serial number and an example from a circa 1885 Columbia Expert. Third photo is of a little newer Columbia Expert but shows what the brake assembly should look like on yours. Craig Allen can restore your high wheel. He does excellent work.


----------



## yobuttin (Jun 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info Blue.  The color scheme on that 3rd picture you posted is gorgeous.

I was able to use some nail polish remover and scrub the paint off, combined with a light wire brush.  Looks like the serial is 2902.  The 9 isnt very clear but I didnt want to scrub anymore, and the 2 in front isnt deep like the others.  There is a lot of paint build up on it.  It looks like there is some pitting from rust I assume.  Unless there is also more paint build up that would be smoothed out a little if it was blasted off professionally.


----------



## bikebozo (Jun 28, 2019)

It has that Columbia swing spring saddle,, Craig, could make a nice brake set for this Columbia Expert,  if you stripped the paint , it will look nicer


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 28, 2019)

You can use a blacklight in a dark room, to see the numbers, that are not very legible....


----------



## yobuttin (Aug 23, 2020)

Back with an update.  Its been a while since I last posted.  Craig had the bike for the past 10 months doing a complete overhaul.  I must say, we were not disappointed.  The bike was hardly recognizable when we saw the finished product.  We couldnt envision it ever looking this good considering what it looked like originally.  Here are some pics...

Before: 




After: 










We were originally going to lay it down in the back of the truck, but Craig was nice enough to throw together a stand so we could stand the bike upright in the back of the truck.  It was a 4.5 hour drive home and the bike didnt move an inch. 



We wanted to hang it from the ceiling as a display piece.  I threw together some pieces of wood and ran a plank across so we could balance the bike while we attached the cable.  



Its difficult to see but the bike is attached by 3 ceiling brackets.  All of the weight is supported by the handlebars.  I attached two cables (one on each side.)  This was Craig's recommendation and he was spot on.  The other two cables are attached to the back peg.  One just keeps it level, and the other keeps it aligned.  Originally, I only have 3 cables connected, but the bike started to spin a little where it wasnt parallel with the wall.  

This photo shows me screwing in the 3rd ceiling bracket.  This one keeps it from moving and keeps it parallel to wall.




This is the finished result







Thanks again to Craig for the amazing work.  If you're looking for someone to restore your bike, I would recommend him for sure.


----------



## gkeep (Aug 23, 2020)

Congratulations, wonderful save of a bike with an interesting history! Nice to see it safe and sound in fine working condition, ready to roll for another century!


----------



## Craig Allen (Aug 23, 2020)

Kyle, I'm glad you are enjoying it. What did your grandfather say about it?


----------



## yobuttin (Aug 24, 2020)

Craig Allen said:


> Kyle, I'm glad you are enjoying it. What did your grandfather say about it?



He didnt get to see it yet.  He's in an assisted living facility and they're basically on lock down at the moment.  We'll have to show him some pictures until he can see it in person.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 24, 2020)

Looks fabulous!  Congratulations!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 24, 2020)

That is a great looking bike, with a nice color scheme. Its hard to believe its the same bike. The red tires look especially good.


----------



## pelletman (Sep 4, 2020)

Craig, the bike looks great!  As I am sure you  have realized by this point the 85's had the second "semi tubular" rear fork.  I am not looking at serial numbers at this point but I would suspect that bike is 1883.  83 and 84 are hard to differentiate but 82-84 had the first style (and I think oft broken) rear fork.  The only difference between 83 and 84 that I can think of off the top of my head is the rear spring seat "clamp" for lack of a better word, for the rear of the seat spring that is screwed to the backbone. the 83's were a plain forging, the 84 had the anti rattle style with a screw in it.  I think that doesn't apply here with the optional swing spring, but I would suspect Columbia put out at least 3000 experts the first two years as they sold 1079 of the primitive standards the first two years of that model.


----------

